# createx paint



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

where is everyone getting their paint? Any other brands (cheaper) you'd recommend? P M me please.


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

I buy my Createx at various places. Michael's craft store, Hobby Lobby, Blicks art supply. Many places have it online along with other brands. check out the web sites of Chicago Airbrush Supply, Dixie Art, Bear Air. There are lots out there if you Google airbrush paint.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Michaels locally. I'm moving out to BFE soon with no art store within 50 miles, so I'll be ordering online. I know many people that are very happy with BearAir. Probably where I'll be ordering from. 

Anyone else seeing stock of Createx at Michaels dwindling down to nothing? Both stores near me haven't reordered in months and I'm quickly depleting their stock.


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks y' all.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Dick Blicks Art Supply...


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

I get most of mine from Pat Catans, 10x as many colors as any Michaels I've been to and way cheaper, $2.79 compared to $3.49.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Jann's is carrying Createx now. They have it for $2.99. If you order quantity, it would save some $$$$.

jeremy


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I also get mine at Pat Cataans. They have a wall of colors. Most come in transparent, florescent, and pearlized.


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

where is pat cataans?


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.patcatans.com/site/389/Stores.aspx


----------

